# does rowntree park york flood



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi going up there the end off month 
taking mrs for wedding ansversary [no kids  ] shopping :roll: :lol: .
i know its next to the river did it flood the other day :?:

ray


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We were there during the storms, and it didn't - but it does flood on occasions. Not sure how often though. I think the Keswick site floods more regularly

Rick


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Yes it does flood which is why the offices are on first floor level.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes it does.

Johnny F


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks guys 

ill take my wellies :roll: 
:lol: 

ray & vicky


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

We were there last week. Left on Saturday morning when flood warning was a 12' 6" rise - the site evacuates at 13'. Don't know whether they evacuated though.

Peter


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Only when it rains :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We've used York a few times (when we could get in!) and if the river isn't going to rise too much then they still allow the far side of the site to be used which is on higher ground. 
This is the area near the pedestrian gate. If the site is full, don't know how they decide who gets priority though.

pete


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Shut the door*

It all depends on if they can shut the flood gates quickly enough. :wink:


----------

